# What would you think of a 5yr old in a stroller



## JSerene (Nov 4, 2004)

What would you think if you saw a seemingly healthy 5 year old in a stroller? Please, be honest...

My dd is in a stroller all the time. From here to the park 1.5 blocks away, all around the neighborhood on our regular walks, and on outings like the zoo. She looks like a normal, healthy 5 year old, which, I'm sorry to say, she's not. I carried her in a Kozy Carrier up until 6 months ago when she got her stoma. Now carrying her like that is out of the question because it would put pressure on her stoma. We for sure got odd looks then. But now, as she gets older, I'm wondering starting to wonder what people must be thinking of her in a stroller.

Yes, she can walk. No, she doesn't need a wheelchair. She's simply sick all the time due to a chronic illness and when she's sick she's weak, but that doesn't stop her from playing and wanting to be outside.


----------



## akwifeandmomma (Aug 13, 2005)

I would probably not even think anything of it, but if I noticed that she was bigger than your average stroller-rider, I'd just think there was a good reason she was riding, smile and move along.

I have friends who have used strollers for their older kiddos with special needs and/or behavioral issues. I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

I would think that your kiddo wasn't feeling good, was tired or perhaps dealing with some sibling rivalry issues (these are all reasons that my four year old hops into the stroller on occasion!).

I most definitely would not judge, but I know those looks you are talking about, as I get them when my big-for-his-age son gets into his little brother's stroller. Try not to sweat it, mama, know inside that you are doing the absolute best for your daughter and ignore the haters!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I wouldn't think much of it, especially if the stroller is an appropriate size for her. A big kid in a tiny stroller looks odd and disproportionate, but there are plenty of bigger strollers that are suitable for bigger kids. My own 5yo likes to sit in our stroller, though he doesn't often get to ride because the 2yo needs to be kept safe!









We have a Maclaren Techno XLR that I got *specifically* so my bigger kids could ride in it. It is nice and wide and has a higher weight limit. Our jogging stroller, a Joovy Zoom, is rather short for the big kids (if you want to use the canopy), but also has a high weight limit. I opted for that over cheaper models because I have bigger kids who also like to ride now and then.

I'm sorry your DD is sick so much.







I often think that the "invisible" health issues are worse than the obvious ones, because people expect too much of kids who LOOK healthy. I wasn't as sick as your DD, but have/have had my own set of chronic health problems. It's a hard spot to be in.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

My first thought upon reading this was that if I saw a 5 year old in a stroller all the time, I'd think she had some sort of health issue that necessitated it. But if I only saw her in it some of the time, I'd figure she had a reason for wanting to ride in it--I mean strollers are kind of fun, how long can we get to ride in a thing with wheels, being pushed around by mom? Sometimes I have a nostalgia for pushing my kids in strollers.

Or else I'd think this was a mom who wanted to exercise and needed her child to be able to keep up. My next door neighbor used to put her 5 year old in a stroller all the time to walk her older children to school. Sure, he could walk, but if she didn't want it to take two hours, it was easier to take the stroller.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

i hope our stroller will last until my kids are about 5 & 3, we have a double jogger but the weight limit is 100lbs. i would have no issue with an older kid riding in stroller as long as they were happy about it/fine with it


----------



## f&p'smama (Sep 3, 2006)

Gosh, I wouldn't think anything of it. My girls are 5 and if I break out a stroller, they fight over who gets to sit in it. They're more than happy to be pushed around the zoo. I don't think a 5 year old in a stroller is odd at all. Oh and if I was willing to wear my 5 year olds, they'd clamor to be on my back in a carrier, too.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I wouldn't think anything about it.


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

I would feel jealous! I miss the days when I could use a stroller with my oldest. And he rode in it some when he was four. Five would not seem particularly old to me. I think you shouldn't feel self-conscious about anyting that gives her more freedom and enjoyment. I'm sorry she's been so sick.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I wouldn't think anything of it to be perfectly honest!

My son was in a pushchair until just over the age of 4 (and hes big for his age - so he looked much older!). I often worried that other people would judge that - but you know what...it was for my sons benefit and we were not hurting anyone!
We don't have a car you see - so we walk everywhere. And lets face it...any 4 year old would have a hard time walking 3 miles somewhere - spending the time there - and then walking that back again! So we still very much needed the pushchair - even if it was just to carry our stuff sometimes! hehe

There are people out there that will judge you. I have seen threads - here on MDC and on other types of forums where people think it is rediculous to have a child over the age of TWO in a pushchair still! It is SO silly! People drive cars as well to save themselves having to walk long distances - or take a bus, or whatever. Its no different! Try not to worry about what other people think (easier said than done I know!) - but you are doing what is right and best for the one you love and that is all that matters!


----------



## Forthwith (Aug 6, 2007)

I would think that there was some sort of health issue that I couldn't see. In fact, when I saw a 5ish boy being pushed onto the bus last week, that is exactly what I thought!


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

I wouldn't really think anything of it because you never know the reason behind it however when my dads gf kept putting Tazmin in a pram at that age i did say something to her but that was totally different Tazmin quite clearly did not want to be in the pram and Tracy was just making her go in it to make life easier for her self also Tracy's sister puts her 9 yo in a baby pram too and she is way to big for it and has no health problems what so ever.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

I wouldn't think anything of it. Yesterday my 7yo and 5yo were in the stroller at the grocery store, neither of them have any health (or other) issues, but my 7yo left one of his shoes at school and my 5yo just couldn't resist since no one else wanted to ride. My 5yo rides in the stroller fairly regularly, though, and I never notice anyone looking at us funny or saying anything to us.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I think regaurdless of what ANYONE thinks, your daughter has a condition that requires it. Therefore, WHO CARES what other people think.







Your daughter has a right to be outside, by any means necessary.

That said, if I saw someone walking with a 5 year old in a stroller who seemed fine and healthy, I would assume there was a good reason for it that I know nothing about (like in your case) and go about my day. I wouldnt pass judgement.

Now ask me that 5 years ago, and my answer might have been different. Becoming a parent is a very humbling experience.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

to you both

I would never think anything bad at all! My 4 year old, soon to be 5 year old, loves riding in the double stroller. We walk for miles and she gets out and does some of it and then gets back in to rest.
You know, I guess it would make me take notice of it only if the stroller seemed too small for the child. Otherwise I just figure they want to ride.


----------



## cagirlintexas (Jun 5, 2007)

wouldn't think a thing about it. Sometimes kids want to ride and sometimes they want to walk. Nothing wrong with it. Our stroller goes up to 65 lbs and I am sure DS will be riding it when he is 5 too. He loves going for rides in the stroller. When we go on outings we always see older kids in strollers nothing strange about it.


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know. We used to live in a place where we saw a lot of bored-looking older kids in strollers who seemed to be there purely for the parents' convenience. It bugged me because it was part of a larger culture of restrictive and not-health-conscious parenting. My gut reaction was to let the kid walk! I had a walking 1-year-old at the time, and she wasn't happy in the stroller, so I could only imagine that a lot of those older kids would have rather been on a longer leash, so to speak.

_However_ I always tried to make allowances for the fact that some of those kids might have had health issues or disabilities that weren't obvious. It all depends on context.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
I wouldn't think much of it, especially if the stroller is an appropriate size for her. A big kid in a tiny stroller looks odd and disproportionate, but there are plenty of bigger strollers that are suitable for bigger kids. My own 5yo likes to sit in our stroller, though he doesn't often get to ride because the 2yo needs to be kept safe!









We have a Maclaren Techno XLR that I got *specifically* so my bigger kids could ride in it. It is nice and wide and has a higher weight limit. Our jogging stroller, a Joovy Zoom, is rather short for the big kids (if you want to use the canopy), but also has a high weight limit. I opted for that over cheaper models because I have bigger kids who also like to ride now and then.

I'm sorry your DD is sick so much.







I often think that the "invisible" health issues are worse than the obvious ones, because people expect too much of kids who LOOK healthy. I wasn't as sick as your DD, but have/have had my own set of chronic health problems. It's a hard spot to be in.









I sooo agree with this. My ds has a heart defect and the number one thing the cardiologist always tells us is to follow his lead in terms of exercise/activity level. If he is tired we NEED to listen to that and carry him/stroller him/etc. Now, having said that...so far he is EXTREMELY active and actually hates being in a stroller so we haven't really had to deal with that, but when and if he needs it we will provide it. It is SO hard with the "invisible" health issues!! He is also more likey for a bunch of other problems with learning/writing etc. but seems to be fine and maybe even ahead a bit on those areas but he's also more likely to have trouble with impulse control and we DO see that. I think sometimes ppl look at him and think "why would an almost three year old run towards the road/climb on a table/etc" and it's hard!


----------



## Lollybrat (Sep 18, 2008)

My son is 6 and we've just retired the stroller about 6 months ago. So he did ride in it when he was 5. DS has ASD and I often needed the stroller to keep him contained and not run away from me. He's gotten much better at this over recent months, which is why I allow him more freedom now.

Another mom I know has a child with hypotonia who tires quickly. He rode in a stroller past age 6 because he couldn't walk far easily.

So when I see an older kid in a stroller, I generally think that the child may have special needs.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I would figure that the mama knew best and it wasn't any of my business.







I am sorry you're feeling like people are judging you.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I wouldn't think anything, but I've thought/wished I still had a stroller for my dd who is almost 5. She's always been somewhat low tone and gets tired easily walking around a lot. She rides in carts all the time still. I get weird looks and got flack from a friend when I mentioned I'd probably rent a stroller for her if we went to an amusement park.


----------



## wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

My neuro-/behaviour-typical 4.5yo likes to ride a stroller. Eh,







He walks some distance, rides some. In malls etc he likes to be able to just sit and watch rather than rifle thru racks. Whatever. I don't care. (nor have I had a need to, honestly).

If you DO care, how about getting a wagon for her? It allows them to ride but still look not-babyish? Just a suggestion...


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

I would think nothing of it. I'm not a judgmental person. That's just not me. If you are wearing an outfit that others think is over the top (sexy shoes at school or something) I wouldn't bat an eye either. I would not whisper to friends and roll my eyes. (I think that reaction is more rude that the first "offense".) Again, just me.

And people who do judge - who cares? That is their problem.

That being said, my almost 6-year-old daughter loves the stroller. No health issues, but she likes to ride in it sometimes because she says she gets tired.

I have a friend who would tell me (when our girls were 3-4) "isn't she too old to be riding in the stroller all the time?" Um, no. Her daughter was walking everywhere and never complaining. COOL! My daughter wasn't like that. Chill, girlfriend.

My DH is complaining to me that "Isn't she too old for this?" and my answer is no. I love my reclining Maclaren! So does DD.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

If the kid was bigger than your average stroller rider I might have a passing curious thought wondering why, but I'd assume there was a reason or maybe that the kid isn't as old as they seem.

Honestly I probably wouldn't even notice. One of the main things being a parent has taught me is that parenting is hard and I'm in no place to be judgmental based on passing observations of others.

I'm sorry your LO is sick and hope relief and/or healing comes quickly her.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

If I saw a 5yo in a stroller I would assume they had special needs.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I'd wonder if she wasn't as healthy as she appeared or if there was some reason why she was in the stroller.

I'm just basing this on kids I know, but none of them would happily ride in a stroller at that age, so I'd assume there was a reason for it.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm immediately judgemental and then remind myself that the child could need to be in a stroller for any number of reasons, and it works.

The only time I struggled with this is when there was no space on the bus to get another mama with a newborn in a stroller on, because a man with a school-aged child in an enormous stroller was taking up a lot of space and got on first. I had to tell myself that it was no different than if that child was in a wheelchair, but I have to admit, I thought he should get off to let the new mama on first.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

My DD will turn 5 next month and sometimes she rides in a stroller. She's perfectly healthy, but I like to walk a lot and I walk fast, and sometimes she'd rather ride. Yes, I carried her for a long time (Mei Tai and ring sling), but I'm wearing her sister now. Plus, it's 90 degrees here. It's no one else's business.

I'm so sorry your daughter is sick so often! It must be really hard on her and on your family.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I have a special needs five year old who looks normal (I think). I usually carry her on my hip everywhere, but she does still ride in strollers. So I think nothing of it when I see other five year olds in strollers.

I have had people tell me to "make that kids walk" or "she's too old to be in that stroller". My response is usually to tell them "thanks for the tip" or "I'll think about that". If it's a bad day and they're super rude, they may just get a middle finger.

Don't worry about other people OP.







They will always find something to gripe about. It's not worth the stress of worrying about it.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Depends:
Generally, I'd figure you've been doing more walking than I know about or she's got some medical reason to need a stroller.

If you were yelling at her though, then I'd probably judge you for using a stroller to strap your kid down and judge society for making you thing that harnesses are "only for dogs"


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starling&diesel* 
The only time I struggled with this is when there was no space on the bus to get another mama with a newborn in a stroller on, because a man with a school-aged child in an enormous stroller was taking up a lot of space and got on first. I had to tell myself that it was no different than if that child was in a wheelchair, but I have to admit, I thought he should get off to let the new mama on first.

Oh I HATE huge strollers on buses. I love that our last town made people take their kids out of the stroller (a baby was injured when a stroller went rolling at a sudden stop) and fold it up out of the aisle.

It is different than a wheelchair, with a wheel chair the seat would've folded up to put the wheel chair in there. You would've had 5 more adults standing to ride and the possibility that every one could squish up to make room. Strollers don't squish.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

I saw a 5-6ish looking child in a stroller the other day. This is pretty much what went through my head.

First: "Oh my god, that's ridiculous, that child needs exercise and normalcy and a wee bit of independence and and and"
*FLASH*
Second: "Woah. Slow down there Lima. Why the judgement. You have no idea what's going on behind the scenes there. Stop judging."

So yeah, I admit at first glance I would judge, but the better part of my brain does kick in and realize that there may very well be a good reason.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm with LimaBean--I'd judge and then tell myself not to.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't think I'd think about it much because it's just not me to worry about everyone else. And generally, I think if anyone gives you looks or says anything it is entirely their problem.

But... if it is really, really bothering you and impacting on how you feel about getting out and about, I'd suggest sticking something like this on the back: http://www.cafepress.ca/+bowling_gir...0_pk,380865329 - you might not find this one to your exact taste but there are a lot of options from the community out there. My friend has this sticker on her car: http://www.cafepress.ca/+bumper_sticker,57330188


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

well, lately I think "oh how I'd love to be pushed in a strolller'








this 3rd trimester is kicking my butt.
Honestly Mama, I'd think nothing of it, my olders rode still at times at that age like pp said when they were tired or needed a break etc. I just purchased a new stroller this week for our trip to disney that the weight limit is 60 lbs because I know the littlest (2 3/4 yo) will need it and even the almost 7 yr old may need a break now and again (though the 9 yo will prob get a lift on daddy's back if desperate)~ also once this babe is here and dd littlest is bigger I'll still use it. Absolutely.








Fret not Mama. Others really don't matter in the whole scheme of things. Not really. It really is all about what works/ is needed for you life, your family.


----------



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

Honestly? I would be jealous. I haven't been able to get my DD in a stroller w/o a fight or constant back and forth for over a year, and I really miss being able to run/walk for excercise. Yes, we go for walks, but it doesn't do much for me when we're just ambling, and stopping to look at things every 2 minutes. Not that I mind doing that, but it would be nice if we could do both! So yeah, I definitely wouldn't have negative thoughts, though I am aware that there are those who would.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

I wouldn't bat an eye. Hugs.


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

I would probably not think too much of it. My DD who is big for her age did ride in the stroller when we took the train into the city for her annual hearing test at that age (and she is totally healthy). I did it because the walk from the train to the hospital is 2-3 miles and I did not think she would make it both ways without pooping out (particularly back!!). I so was not going to carry her.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

I think you might have prejudiced these answers by specifying in the OP that your child needs one for health reasons.









But I personally wouldn't worry about it. I've seen misuse of strollers and strollers used for the powers of good. It's not up to me to decide when someone else is using a stroller *unnecessarily*.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

If I even noticed, I would think that you had a tired kiddo or a little one who didn't want to walk for some reason. Or that maybe YOU didn't want her walking for some reason (dangerous or busy area, lots of things she could get into if she were free-range, etc etc).

I truly don't think I would think anything at all.

I certainly wouldn't judge you or her badly or anything, if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I'd wonder why they didn't get a wagon, they're easier & a better workout for the person pulling than a stroller.lol They can carry more stuff, easy to clean & you don't have to worry about weight restrictions.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i would think they had a disability. when we hike i will take a mt for my 5 year old (35 lbs) but we typically hike several miles and he needs a break occasionally .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

It actually kind of baffles me that anyone would be judgemental at all about something like that. A kid is sitting in a stroller. Big deal.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starling&diesel* 
I'm immediately judgemental and then remind myself that the child could need to be in a stroller for any number of reasons, and it works.

The only time I struggled with this is when there was no space on the bus to get another mama with a newborn in a stroller on, because a man with a school-aged child in an enormous stroller was taking up a lot of space and got on first. I had to tell myself that it was no different than if that child was in a wheelchair, but I have to admit, I thought he should get off to let the new mama on first.

See - if I am honest, I am immediately judgemental too. And in this situation, I am more inclined to think that the newborn should be in a sling and not a stroller in this situation. (and if a 5 year old was needing a lift, the pushchair would have to be big to carry his weight!) Its all how you look at it! lmao


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
It actually kind of baffles me that anyone would be judgemental at all about something like that. A kid is sitting in a stroller. Big deal.

no kidding. I guess I just wouldn't give it enough thought to get to the point of being judge-y.

OP, try not to care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

When I first read the title, before I knew your dd had a medical reason, I still thought that I wouldn't care.

I actually wouldn't think anything about it if I saw a kid I knew was healthy sitting in a stroller. I worry about what I am doing w/my own kids and trust that most parents love their children and make decisions for them based on that.

I realize that there are a lot of judgemental people in the world and I try not to be one of them (no one is perfect but I feel like I am pretty non judgemental towards other individuals--it's another story when talking about corps, etc).


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

When my dd was younger I would have benn judgemental about it, though I wouldn't have given any looks and would have tried not to let it show. Now that my dd is older I really don't care what other parents do. I would assume that your child needed to be in a stroller for a reason.


----------



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

When I was teaching Kg at a school located in the heart of a major city, there were many students who arrived and left each day under their own footpower. From time to time there were kindergartners who left via stroller. To be honest, I was entirely baffled by this and, yes, judgmental. In my opinion they really ought not to have been in strollers. Especially the one little girl who would plop down and bark orders at her mom - "I want strawberries!"

When I see older kids in strollers now, I'm probably in the same boat at those who have said their first thought is to raise an eyebrow, but then either I think to myself there could be a reason for it...or I get distracted and my mind goes to something else.

If I were you, I'd just try to forget about any looks you might get.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

It might strike me as unusual enough that I might look twice. Then I'd forget all about it. Seriously-- who really cares?

I'm so done with judging other parents. Done.

FWIW, my five year old doesn't ride in a stroller really, except sometimes in places like the zoo where there's a LOT of walking, sometimes she'll get really tired and take a turn in the stroller while DD2 or DS walk. And I think that's fine. And I can't imagine what I'd say if I found out somebody was getting judgmental about it.


----------



## laughymama (Oct 14, 2009)

I would probably assume the child had some sort of special needs that required a stroller or made it useful.

I tutored and student taught a 4th-6th grade special education class for 3 years during high school. On field trips we often got a few 'looks' because two of the children needed to use strollers for the greater part of the trips. Most people didn't bat an eye though.

We got one comment once from another child at a zoo. He asked why they were in a stroller and made the comment that they didn't "look like anything was wrong with them". The mom quickly apologized and explained (very appropriately) that sometimes some people have different needs than he does even if they don't necessarily look different than him.

Honestly, it's a kid in a stroller...it doesn't seem like that big of a deal to me so I'm kind of surprised that anyone would think anything judgmental about it.


----------



## sebandg'smama (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF* 
I'd wonder why they didn't get a wagon, they're easier & a better workout for the person pulling than a stroller.lol They can carry more stuff, easy to clean & you don't have to worry about weight restrictions.

I find pulling a wagon hurts my shoulder and puts my pack out. I have a Chariot stroller that my 5.5 dd rides in. I can get groceries by her feet, behind the stroller and on top of the stroller. Plus when it rains she stays completely dry!

OP: I figure people have no trouble putting their kid in a car to go and do errands, a stroller is an environmentally friendly method of transportation.

-Melanie


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Wouldn't even think twice about it honestly.


----------



## Missinnyc (Aug 21, 2003)

I will admit, ashamedly, that I would probably think the mom needed to be a little tougher on the kid, and perhaps roll my eyes. This is clearly not acceptable and I should think more, especially considering the rudeness I've encountered with my son's SN. Hugs to you. Even if someone rolls their eyes just ignore them. There are a lot of kids in strollers who should be walking, and there are a lot of parents in public indulging little kids inappropriately, but if you are comfortable with your choices, and you know they serve your DD's needs, then screw whatever everyone thinks.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Honestly - I'd inwardly groan (initially)... then I'd quickly remember that my own 7.5 year old was in a stroller until she was 5 and a bit.

And then I'd blush.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I wouldn't really think anything of it. My good friend brings her 5 yr old ds home from pre-K every day in a stroller (he's exhausted and cranky by that point and the stroller is what works best). I used to take my dd to and from pre-K in the stroller almost all the time last year (though she was only 4... but very big for her age).


----------



## tatermom (Jun 11, 2005)

My 5 yo rides in our double jogging stroller all the time. We walk a lot with our dog and also to and from the boys' school; sometimes DS1 rides his bike or scooter, but sometimes he's too tired to ride back and forth all around our neighborhood. He fits just fine in the jogging stroller and I don't think it looks odd for him to be riding in there at his age. I might think it was a little odd to see a 5 year old in a smaller stroller, like an umbrella stroller, if the child clearly did not fit comfortably in there, but I wouldn't really give it a second thought.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I've seen older kids in strollers, and I always assume the parents have a reason for it. I really don't think about it.


----------



## JSerene (Nov 4, 2004)

Thank you all for the replies. We have a wagon and use it a lot for short trips to the playground, but it's inconvenient on longer walks because it's very loud and therefore we can't talk to each other (she has a lot on her mind, and is very talkative - it drives me crazy when I can't hear what she's saying). We have a big jogging stroller and also an umbrella stroller, both of which she fits comfortably. But now that you all mention it, it might be a good idea to abandon the umbrella stroller. Good tip









Now that she's kindergarten age, the differences between her and other kids are a little more pronounced. For example, all the other 5 year olds are cruising the neighborhood on bikes, some with and some without training wheels. My dd cannot pedal and doesn't have the balance for the pedal free bike we got for her.

She's not as fast or as coordinated as other kids on the playground (which, thankfully, she's totally oblivious to). Fortunately, the kids around us are great. They never tease and they love that my husband or I always join the games (we join so she can tag us and not be it forever).

Being in the stroller is one more thing that sets her apart I guess. She's not aware of it, but I am. I guess it just occurred to me to start feeling self conscious. I'm used to doing what's best for her, though, and certainly will continue regardless of what others think.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My son will be 5 in September, and the only way I can walk to the grocery store with him is to take the stroller. It's not that far away, but we have to cross a busy, dangerous street with a fast light to get to it, and he's not coordinated to make it across the street fast enough. I have physical difficulties that prevent me from just picking him up and scurrying across with him (not to mention that it would be difficult doing that while carrying groceries on the way home). I see tons of kids his size, and bigger, riding in strollers here. Sometimes, my almost 7 year old who is the size of an average 9 year old will hop in too, since it's a double stroller and she doesn't much like crossing that street either. A lot of people here don't drive or only have one car for the family, so the stroller isn't a convenience for the parent so much as a mode of transportation.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I wouldnt even think twice about it....my seven year old recently had a hip injury and we put him in the baby seat in the cart ) the little front seat facing you...he is smallish for his age too....) at the grocery store cause I didnt want him to have to walk on it, for the hour we usually end up in there. Same child, used to like to be pushed in the stroller on long walks at about age 5 and he is perfectly healthy, so you never know...

Shame on those dirty looks!


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hugs to you and your daughter. I think this is exactly the kind of issue that will help you both in the future when it comes to dealing with her "differences."

TBH, my first reaction to your question was to be judgmental. And then, before I even opened the thread my next thought was, "Of course, it's not right to judge, b/c what if the child has a condition that's not completely obvious?" My judgmental instincts come from my very opinionated family combined with seeing parents in my family and just in the community) who just let their kids dictate EVERYTHING. We know more than one family whose older child "needed" a stroller b/c the child refused to do anything but eat and watch TV, and therefore couldn't make a lap around the shopping mall on his/her own two feet. No health issues, other than those brought on by unhealthy habits allowed by the parents. (One was someone we just saw at the mall, and the parents TOLD US that was the deal. We didn't ask... It was, "She won't walk ANYWHERE.") It was sad, in a lot of ways, but of course brings up judgment for similar scenes now where it's not warranted.

I say, forget about all of us ignorant judgmental folks and live your life. Our opinions don't matter anyway!


----------



## DoulaVallere (May 29, 2009)

Gotta say I'm kinda shocked at all the respondants who would immediately assume a 5yo kid in a stroller has a special need rather than just assuming it was a LONG walk and they were tired or that mom/dad wanted to actually make it to the destination and back in under 3 hours (which is what it would take us to walk the 1/2 mile to the grocery store if my son walked because he would stop to pick every.single.flower on the way). My completely typical 4.5yo LOVES to ride in the double jogger with his brother. Sometimes he wants to get out and walk and other times he just wants to ride and enjoy the scenery. I guess when I see an "older" kid in a stroller, my first thought isn't "Wonder what's wrong with him/her that he/she has to ride and not walk" but rather "Oh look, another family out enjoying the fresh air!" *shrug*


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah- my totally healthy almost-5 year old rides in a stroller on occasion. I have a bike trailer that converts to a stroller, and if we're going a long distance, both kids ride. Didn't realize that might be seen as weird.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

My 5 yo hops in all the time. She tires easily. I encourage her to walk, but sometimes if we're like at the zoo all day, I know she needs a longer rest. I certainly wouldn't think twice seeing one.


----------



## GranoLLLy-girl (Mar 1, 2005)

I ran miles with my two kids in a jogging stroller until just last year--at the time we finally quit (they finally outgrew it and I went back to work) I had the stroller for just over five years. So my daughter was seven and my son was five coming into six when we finally quit. There were many reasons for this: I was a SAHM and they couldn't keep up on bikes for a six or seven miles stretch, they were small (dd, who is now 8 is just about 42 pounds, ds is just under 40 pounds at 6), they enjoyed it, and read books, and I couldn't think of any other alternative. At one point, I bought a bike and a double stroller and they hated it and I felt nervous trying to go at high rates of speed to get my heart muscle pumping (we live at the beach--everything is FLAT).

So, there's the truth. Frankly, I never thought twice about what people thought because I had been doing it for so many years and all the folks that we normally would see on our regular run would just say stuff like: one day, they'll be pushing you! I just took it as a friendly opener.

Last year they finally got bikes and can keep up. But of course, now I'm slow because I went back to work this year, gained a ton of weight and can barely keep up with myself! LOL!

So there's a complicated answer to what you want to know: do what works for you and who cares what anyone else thinks.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Y'know what they need? A big, easy to push, cart like those cargo bikes, e.g. bakfiets, that can hold an adult and 5 grocery bags, or 3 kids and the laundry.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

If your child looked comfy, I'd probably ask you where you got your stroller, lol!

I'm a walker, and my 3 yo rides in the stroller on our walks to/from the park. He might make it there walking, but it would be a heckuva time getting him to walk back after running and playing for hours. I rest at the playground, and push his exhausted self back home







I'm already wondering what I'm going to do if/when he outgrows his stroller.....


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaVallere* 
Gotta say I'm kinda shocked at all the respondants who would immediately assume a 5yo kid in a stroller has a special need rather than just assuming it was a LONG walk and they were tired or that mom/dad wanted to actually make it to the destination and back in under 3 hours (which is what it would take us to walk the 1/2 mile to the grocery store if my son walked because he would stop to pick every.single.flower on the way). My completely typical 4.5yo LOVES to ride in the double jogger with his brother. Sometimes he wants to get out and walk and other times he just wants to ride and enjoy the scenery. I guess when I see an "older" kid in a stroller, my first thought isn't "Wonder what's wrong with him/her that he/she has to ride and not walk" but rather "Oh look, another family out enjoying the fresh air!" *shrug*

exactly!
We never get strange looks when we are out with the double jogger and 2 big dogs walking! A lot of people do come and say hi and how nice it is to see the whole family out.
DD#1 is almost 5. DD#2 is 6 months.
I get sick of people saying stuff and criticizing when they really have no idea of the circumstances and just because one way works for your family doesn't mean another way is not valid.
Why not just use what works for your family and not judge anyone else's choice?


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaVallere* 
Gotta say I'm kinda shocked at all the respondants who would immediately assume a 5yo kid in a stroller has a special need rather than just assuming it was a LONG walk and they were tired or that mom/dad wanted to actually make it to the destination and back in under 3 hours (which is what it would take us to walk the 1/2 mile to the grocery store if my son walked because he would stop to pick every.single.flower on the way). My completely typical 4.5yo LOVES to ride in the double jogger with his brother. Sometimes he wants to get out and walk and other times he just wants to ride and enjoy the scenery. I guess when I see an "older" kid in a stroller, my first thought isn't "Wonder what's wrong with him/her that he/she has to ride and not walk" but rather "Oh look, another family out enjoying the fresh air!" *shrug*

sorry, i was asked my honest opinion and i gave it. i dont judge anyone, i work with people with dd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

: I'd probably think she was tired and wanted to sit for a while.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

ive never actually seen an older kid in a stroller, and we go to the zoo, parks and hiking all the time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
ive never actually seen an older kid in a stroller, and we go to the zoo, parks and hiking all the time
_Posted via Mobile Device_

I don't think of a five year old as an "older kid." I'm not saying it's wrong that you do, I just think it's interesting how different people have different perspectives. I think of a five year old as a kid still young enough to be exhausted at the end of a long day, especially if they've recently given up napping (no such luck with me, mine stopped as toddlers!), or are on the go all day with their parents. Keeping up with adult sized legs for a long period of time is exhausting - I know how I feel after trying to keep up with my foot taller than me husband, so I assume it's worse for kids.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

I'd probably think that your kid gets tired easily and that he/she was too heavy to carry comfortably. No big deal.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I wouldn't think anything of it. A 5 year old kid sitting in a stroller = not a big deal.
Our child isn't 5 yet, but even when she is if she still wants to use a stroller sometimes that's fine with me. I think I would actually prefer it.







She tends to lag behind when she's walking and it's faster to push her in a stroller.


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't think it's a big deal. If I see a 5 year old in a stroller, I assume he or she has been walking or playing for some time and just has tired legs.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine just turned 5. Sometimes he rides in the stroller, especially at big zoos, amusement parks, museums, etc. He walks when he wants and rides when he wants. So I wouldn't think anything about it.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
I don't think of a five year old as an "older kid." I'm not saying it's wrong that you do, I just think it's interesting how different people have different perspectives. I think of a five year old as a kid still young enough to be exhausted at the end of a long day, especially if they've recently given up napping (no such luck with me, mine stopped as toddlers!), or are on the go all day with their parents. Keeping up with adult sized legs for a long period of time is exhausting - I know how I feel after trying to keep up with my foot taller than me husband, so I assume it's worse for kids.

i guess that makes sense. i have weird kids that run constantly and have a seemingly endless supply of energy lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i guess it depends because around here i see lots of healthy looking kids in strollers. i hear "they dont want to walk" or "this way i dont have to watch them"

for me if i was going to the park i would use a wagon. no one thinks a thing about a older child using a wagon but may look weird when using a stroller


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
for me if i was going to the park i would use a wagon. no one thinks a thing about a older child using a wagon but may look weird when using a stroller










Wagons don't fold up to stow away, and are much more difficult to maneuver (ime) on a long walk across roads and hills. And, of course, a wagon is another item to buy if you already have a perfectly useful stroller!


----------



## kittykat2481 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aikigypsy* 
I don't know. We used to live in a place where we saw a lot of bored-looking older kids in strollers who seemed to be there purely for the parents' convenience. It bugged me because it was part of a larger culture of restrictive and not-health-conscious parenting. My gut reaction was to let the kid walk! I had a walking 1-year-old at the time, and she wasn't happy in the stroller, so I could only imagine that a lot of those older kids would have rather been on a longer leash, so to speak.

_However_ I always tried to make allowances for the fact that some of those kids might have had health issues or disabilities that weren't obvious. It all depends on context.

I agree with this. I often see older kids in small umbrella strollers that aren't meant to hold a child their size. I will admit that my initial thoughts are not always the best, but I do make a conscious effort to understand that those parents are probably just doing the best they can with a difficult situation. Obviously I don't know their whole story. Then I feel bad. I recognize that this is a fault of mine, and I would never let it affect the way I deal with those parents or children. It's something I'm working on.

Hope I don't get flamed. I wanted to be honest.

I agree with the pp that said a properly fitted stroller would make all the difference in the world. Something about a too-small umbrella stroller that the kid is knees-to-chin in just puts me off.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MJB* 
If I saw a 5yo in a stroller I would assume they had special needs.

Me too. I couldn't keep my kids in a stroller past the age of two... they wanted to walk/run everywhere.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

If I noticed at all, I would think the kid was tired or not in the mood to walk. This happens frequently with my older ds. It really is not a big deal.

OP, I am sorry about your dd's health issues.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaVallere* 
Gotta say I'm kinda shocked at all the respondants who would immediately assume a 5yo kid in a stroller has a special need rather than just assuming it was a LONG walk and they were tired or that mom/dad wanted to actually make it to the destination and back in under 3 hours (which is what it would take us to walk the 1/2 mile to the grocery store if my son walked because he would stop to pick every.single.flower on the way). My completely typical 4.5yo LOVES to ride in the double jogger with his brother. Sometimes he wants to get out and walk and other times he just wants to ride and enjoy the scenery. I guess when I see an "older" kid in a stroller, my first thought isn't "Wonder what's wrong with him/her that he/she has to ride and not walk" but rather "Oh look, another family out enjoying the fresh air!" *shrug*

Both my kids were able to walk several miles a day at 4, and due to my back problems, I can't walk any further than that anyways. I guess I just assume a typical 4 yr. old can walk at least a mile or two at a time and most people don't walk more than that.


----------



## KatWozBlue (Dec 21, 2009)

All I know is that when I go to Disney which is pretty often, my 6 1/2 year old sits his behind in the rented double stroller because that way we avoid the whining, 8-10 hours at a park is a lot and anything to make it easier on ourself works for us.

I don't think its a big deal to have older kids in the stroller, it doesn't mean the child can't walk or run around, it probably doesn't mean anything.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmmm... well I would consider saying something supportive to the mother because I know other people can be rude. I don't know what exactly... lucky kid? smart mama?

I have a kid who napped daily until she was almost 6. If she had something particularly active, like her swim class, she fell asleep after. If I didn't have the stroller, I would have an asleep 2 year old in a carrier and an asleep 5 year old I had to wake to get off the bus/subway. I have done that, but honestly, I took the stroller until she stopped napping.

I didn't get very many comments, and when I did, they were more along the lines of how lucky I was that she napped for such a long time. Or comments from people we knew teasing her "you're too big for the stroller!" which I felt okay replying that "she's too big for me to carry when she falls asleep!" She walks long distances now, including a 12 mile hike last year, so it has nothing to do with walking ability here.

I don't think my second will nap nearly that long, and hence probably won't have the stroller as long either.


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

I see every day plenty of kids that size chilling in strollers







either they are tired or sleepy or sleeping in them and I just think that their parents just do what works for them and that is entirely their thing.

We also tag along stroller for our almost 5 dd when we are going on outings where there will be lot of walking or carrying some bags and stroller just doubles as our home away from home.. as a camel.. as a bead without breakfast







..

I say, why not? why in Earth would you give up a convenience when you have a need? and who cares what people are thinking.. the thing is that you can think back







and they don't really are that concerned what do you think about them anyways right?

I see sometimes much much much older kids in strollers like 7 or 8 years old and the strollers are of special construction and although kids do look normal I sens some special need as there is so many different kinds of deseases that would cause problem with motor skills that do not exhibit any signs while chid is sitting in the stroller so this is nothing to trouble the parent of kids who are sick.

They have enough to worry aobut and to focus on the beloved cargo and I don't think that anyone will even dare to think otherwise and those who do they are not worth of your thought.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Before I had a child, I would wonder what the heck the mother/caregiver was thinking.

Now that I have a child (a special needs child that doesn't _look_ like he has special needs), I would think the mom/caregiver was smart. Honestly, there are _many_ times I wish I had a stroller that ds (7) would fit in.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

The only time I see kids over around 3yrs old in strollers is at theme parks. Where, I understand why they would be in a stroller (I do think its a little silly when people rent one for their 7-10yr old though)

So if I did see a 4+yr old kid in a stroller someplace other than a 'lot of walking' place, I would probably think there was some kind of special needs involved.

The ONLY reason we own a stroller is for theme parks, otherwise I would have never bought one. I wore ds until he could walk, and then only wore him for longer walks, and by the time he was 2, he walks everywhere - including a day at the zoo, the mall, walks around our block (which is a full mile around) etc.

Even at disney, he only sits in the stroller at the end of the day, or uses it as a chair while waiting for something, he walks the majority of the day. Its a good 'stuff' holder though!


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Unless the child was screaming to get out or otherwise obviously didn't want to be there or totally didn't fit, I would probably not even notice.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

There was one time where I thought it was pretty ridiculous that an older child was in a stroller, but I don't remember the age or WHY I thought that... I can only remember that the stroller was much to small. I know there were other details though because normally I try very hard to abstain from judgments like that. Of course, I could have been totally off base and was still missing something. Obviously it didn't really matter though because I had completely forgotten til I saw this and I still can't really remember!

Normally, I don't care about who is in a stroller though. Like PP, I wish I could be in a stroller! slightly different, but I was just telling my daughter today how much I'd love to be carried around the way I was carrying her at the mall when she decided she was done with the stroller. Man... it would be nice... Either way, other than that one instance that I can't really remember anyway, I don't even notice the age of kids in strollers... I just see cute kids that I can't help but smile at


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I wouldn't think anything of it







My ds will be 7 in October and still rides in a stroller. Most of the time now it's right before bedtime, after he's had his bath and dp and myself want to go for a walk before we put ds to bed. He rides in the stroller then, otherwise he gets all dirty and needs another shower before bed. Sometimes we also take the stroller when we walk to the store because then I can use it to store our groceries for the walk home (ds hitches a ride if he wants).


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
Before I had a child, I would wonder what the heck the mother/caregiver was thinking.

Now that I have a child (a special needs child that doesn't _look_ like he has special needs), I would think the mom/caregiver was smart. Honestly, there are _many_ times I wish I had a stroller that ds (7) would fit in.


Quote:

I agree with this. I often see older kids in small umbrella strollers that aren't meant to hold a child their size. I will admit that my initial thoughts are not always the best, but I do make a conscious effort to understand that those parents are probably just doing the best they can with a difficult situation. Obviously I don't know their whole story. Then I feel bad. I recognize that this is a fault of mine, and I would never let it affect the way I deal with those parents or children. It's something I'm working on.

Hope I don't get flamed. I wanted to be honest.

I agree with the pp that said a properly fitted stroller would make all the difference in the world. Something about a too-small umbrella stroller that the kid is knees-to-chin in just puts me off.
You know even now, I'm guilty of wondering about older-looking children in strollers. Usually this is when I'm in a mall and the child looks waaay too big for the stroller they're in--like unsafe, even though it probably is fine. Honestly I don't think i would even notice if the stroller fit the child. I will let DD stroll as long as it works for us. And if anyone has a problem with that, they can [email protected]!%* it. I hope you feel the same way.








to you and your daughter.


----------



## reezley (May 27, 2006)

Haven't read other replies to this, will be interesting.

I have 3 and 5 year old boys. I would think nothing of it. I don't generally try to guess random people's kids' ages as we walk by! But mostly - we do it without a second thought, for no other reason than my 5 year old doesn't feel like walking, or I want to go faster than his pace. It's just a fuel-efficient mode of transportation! I don't use the stroller all the time anymore (used to when we lived in an urban area), but we've walked to the store or the nearby school for a concert, or from parking garage to museum when we're in town, and we use the stroller - we have a single stroller with a little bar on the back that the second kid can stand on to ride. Sometimes the 5 year old sits, sometimes the 3 year old sits. I'm sure nobody would bat an eye if I load up the kids in a car and drive them for a few blocks to the store.... so why not load them up and walk them instead??


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

I try not to assume too much. I do sometimes see older children in strollers and many of them do look healthy, but quite a few of them are very overweight. I know enough about special needs and illnesses to know that you can't always tell. Some probably are in strollers because they are too chubby to walk very far. Maybe some are just plain lazy. Maybe the mom would rather keep her "runner" in the stroller than get a kid leash and get even MORE stares and comments. And of course, there are plenty of kids that NEED their stroller.

Lots of people will automatically judge you or your daughter, but you should not let that get to you. You just have to do what works for you and her!

My DD has ridden in a stroller a lot since she came home from the hospital. I know some people were probably annoyed when I'd take her into restaurants in it, or push her through little aisles at the store. What they couldn't automatically tell just by looking at her is that she had several pieces of medical equipment in the back of her stroller and she had no head or torso control. I couldn't just sit her in the high chair at the restaurant, or hold her on my hip in small shops. I carried her in a sling a couple of times, but it just didn't work for us. I'm used to the staring for the most part now. Of course, now that she's older people can tell she has special needs and medical conditions.

As she gets older and bigger though, you may want to look into a medical stroller. Not to curb others' judgment (they will still do that), but because it will be a better fit for her.


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

If the child was obviously too big for the stroller my first reaction would be that the kid asked if he could ride in the baby's stroller and mom obliged. Strollers are fun! My kids are 11 and 7, and if they asked me to ride in the stroller I'd push them around just for fun.

Honestly I don't think 5 is too young for a stroller. I wouldn't even look twice or notice in that case. There have been times when my dh and I are at the mall, and I've noticed a really nice, comfy looking stroller and wished that I could climb in to ride for awhile.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

To be perfectly honest, I wouldn't really notice or care.









I've never thought 5 yrs was "too old for a stroller".


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

We went to Sea World tonight and I rented a stroller for my 4.75 year old (who looks like a 3yo! So no one would judge!). But he decided he'd prefer to run around. My almost 7 year old who is the size of a nine year old was having shoe issues (apparently, her feet grew since yesterday, because her shoes are suddenly too small!), so she rode most of the night. She has ridiculously long legs, and she really did look pretty silly, even though it was a big jogging stroller. She was comfy, though, and not hurting, which was all that was important to me. The only thing I could think about, though, for most of the trip was this thread







.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

For me it would totally depend. If I saw a child crying in a stroller or obviously wanting out I would feel bad for them and maybe a tiny judgemental (I know Im horrible), mostly because the child is obviously unhappy.

If I saw a child that was obviously happy and talking away I would figure the child was tired or out for a longish walk and needs a lift. Heck, Ive asked DH if I could just jump in the stroller at times when I get tired (its a joke, I never have but it would be nice!)
My 3 year old gets mistaken for a 6 year old all the time and she still rides in the stroller a lot. Its not that she can't walk (she walked a mile to the library the other day and a mile home with no problem) its just that usually we take long walks at night and shes tired. No big deal in my book.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I just read the title, I'm assuming







it's your kid you are asking about... I have to say, I wouldn't think anything about seeing a kid in a stroller







Little legs get tired quickly... Which is why I think maybe you are a little self-conscious of having a 5yo in a stroller... cause it doesn't hit my radar at all.

*off to read the thread*








"invisible" illnesses make it hard to deal with strangers (heck, even the people who know the situation sometimes)...


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

I wouldn't even think about it. Not my kid and I have no way of knowing what another person's child needs.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Nothing


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

No big whoop.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Did not read the thread.

If I even noticed it, I would probably think, "What a big child!" assuming she were younger but looked big, and then think, "Gosh, I hope she's big and not that she has a special need that keeps her in there." I wouldn't think those sentences all the way out. I just mean, if I did notice it.

Anybody who judges another parent for having the child in a stroller really needs to question what about her own parenting is making her so judgmental.

ETA- Why assume the child is not a healthy five? Well, most people I know have small homes and get rid of strollers and stuff when the child is pre-school aged. I do not know many people whose five-year-olds, if healthy, are not walking a couple miles to and fro. So that is why I would assume those things. Having read this thread, I guess it's not so unusual.


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

Around here, there is no school bus service and so many folks walk to school over a mile (parking is tough so walking is often easier).

And so strollers are occassionally used for the Kindergarden aged children as that can be a long walk....

But I will admit that by the second month of K? The kids walk or bike (although I suspect that several "hitch" in a double stroller with a younger sibling at least part of the way).

The only stroller judging I have?

I will occassionally have a judgemental thought when I see YOUNG children IN THE PARK still strapped into their stroller as a nanny randomly shovels food into their mouths while chayting with the nanny friends...

I see kids there for 45 minutes strapped in. And maybe there is a legit reason, but I may get kind of eye roll-ey (it's a small, fenced in park)

But I know those judgements are not fair either/


----------



## Bea (Apr 6, 2008)

I would think "There's me!".

My mother despaired of ever getting me out of my 'push chair' (UK terminology for an old fashioned stroller). I have a memory of someone walking with my Mum while she pushed me somewhere who said, "do you think she'll ever walk?' and them both laughing.

Suckers!! I was the one being chauffeur driven









BTW, I was a perfectly healthy energetic child (athletic even), I just liked my creature comforts apparently.


----------



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

I wouldn't think anything of it. We were out today and saw a little boy riding in a stroller.

Later DP commented to me that the boy looked to be at least 7, and that he thought the boy was too old to be riding in a stroller and that the parents were just being lazy.

I didn't think the kid looked that old, maybe 3 or 4 at the oldest, and who knows maybe he's just a big kid for his age which I pointed out to DP. I also told him that it was probably easier for the parents to just push the kid around rather than making him try and keep up and follow along, especially since it was really hot and humid. I also pointed out that the boy may have some type of disability that prevents him from being able to walk long distances. After that he commented he wasn't thinking of those things and kept his judgements to himself.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

I would think nothing of it.

I pushed DD in a stroller until she was like 5 or 6. And I'm glad I did. We both







that yellow stroller and have such fond memories of our walks with it.


----------



## barefootmama0709 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would also assume that there was a good reason for the kid being in the stroller, because I've never seen a kid happy in a stroller unless they wanted to be there!


----------

